# UV Lighting education



## zukomonitor

after hearing an experienced monitor keeper on this forum mention that providing his reptile with UVB made him abit nervous because of possible detrimental effects, i decide to update my lack of knowledge on the subject

this link - will help/ educate people on the UV debate by understanding it abit more lol

UV Guide UK - Ultraviolet Light for Reptiles - UVB reptile lighting on test

it is quite a read but worth it - if your armed with the knowledge to buy the correct product for your species needs, then that can only be a good a thing : victory:

perhaps a mod could make the link a sticky - 

as more research is being done users can update their knowledge and/or check out products etc


 - go on, get reading :lol2:


----------



## liam.b

seen this site before, very helpfull


----------



## zukomonitor

it has definitely helped me, and i think i understand abit more lol


----------



## Razaiel

Yes - that's me (not that I'd call myself experienced lol). Since keeping Sav I've been on a lot of monitor specific forums and read a lot of stuff - and keep on reading the stuff regarding the UV and some of it sounds scary enough to put me off. i.e. possible eye damage that could _only_ (apparently) have been caused by using uvb and also with keepers possibly over-supplementing by using them along with too much D3. resulting in overdosing. I've just been over to varanus.nl (specialist monitor forum) and used the search function to look up again over old posts on what they were saying on it over there and it all seems quite conflicting and confusing. 

Many long term keepers that have been around a while (like FR of Goanna Ranch) have never touched a uvb in their monitors' lives - and they keep on breeding and on KS). 

If it were just the fact of adding it if it did no harm but may do some good I would get it like a shot, but I'm very wary of doing something that wouldn't be good.

Incidentally, just went on the uv site linked and they were also mentioning possible eye damage.

So yeah, it seems to be one big question mark in a way and really frustrating not being entirely sure what to do for the best.


----------



## Johelian

By using UVB to allow the herp to naturally synthesise D3 from calcium there is no risk of overdosing, as the body only metabolises what is required. This is one reason that I think UVB is so important to sun-loving herps.

I read once that animals that consume exclusively whole prey items dont need to be able to do this as they obtain D3 in a ready-digestible form from the creature they're eating. I have no idea if that is true.


----------



## zukomonitor

Razaiel said:


> Yes - that's me (not that I'd call myself experienced lol). Since keeping Sav I've been on a lot of monitor specific forums and read a lot of stuff - and keep on reading the stuff regarding the UV and some of it sounds scary enough to put me off. i.e. possible eye damage that could _only_ (apparently) have been caused by using uvb and also with keepers possibly over-supplementing by using them along with too much D3. resulting in overdosing. I've just been over to varanus.nl (specialist monitor forum) and used the search function to look up again over old posts on what they were saying on it over there and it all seems quite conflicting and confusing.
> 
> Many long term keepers that have been around a while (like FR of Goanna Ranch) have never touched a uvb in their monitors' lives - and they keep on breeding and on KS).
> 
> If it were just the fact of adding it if it did no harm but may do some good I would get it like a shot, but I'm very wary of doing something that wouldn't be good.
> 
> Incidentally, just went on the uv site linked and they were also mentioning possible eye damage.
> 
> So yeah, it seems to be one big question mark in a way and really frustrating not being entirely sure what to do for the best.



Hi Razaiel - 

what do you think of the link?
worth making a sticky so people can learn abit for themselves? 

i will be checking the site frequently for any updates and will continue to try and learn about all the aspects of captive lighting even though its like a big science lesson with nobody telling you the right way to do it lol

frustrating stuff

ive been looking for a decent monitor forum - is that one you would recommend???

.nl is new zealand isnt it?? when you say the Goanna ranch - dont they keep them outdoors??


----------



## Johelian

Forgot to mention, there is also a Yahoo group dedicated to this which is more active than the UVGuide (obviously!), I believe its called UVB Meter Owners.


----------



## Razaiel

You know, I'm not really, sure they may well keep them outdoors some of the time (considering their weather's probably a lot better than ours).

You're right about the science lesson (never my strong subject!) Did you see the pics of the lizards that had supposed suffered from the over-dose of UV? They say that when it was withdrawn most of them recovered. Like you say, so frustrating :bash: You try and do the best for your lizard but not sure what is really the best!

Yes, varanus.nl is a pretty good forum. I don't contribute a lot to it as they are very advanced there and have some pretty strong rules about posting and stuff. But I read a lot.


----------



## zukomonitor

Johelian said:


> By using UVB to allow the herp to naturally synthesise D3 from calcium there is no risk of overdosing, as the body only metabolises what is required. This is one reason that I think UVB is so important to sun-loving herps.
> 
> I read once that animals that consume exclusively whole prey items dont need to be able to do this as they obtain D3 in a ready-digestible form from the creature they're eating. I have no idea if that is true.


ive read both statements you mentioned, but then it normally follows with - many species do better, grow quicker and appear healthier and happier with UVB

but reading things on that link, many manufactures claims of there levels of UVB produced by their lamps are accurate at only certain ranges etc etc and its just good to have a general knowledge of certain facts to make a well rounded opinion


----------



## Razaiel

Johelian said:


> By using UVB to allow the herp to naturally synthesise D3 from calcium there is no risk of overdosing, as the body only metabolises what is required. This is one reason that I think UVB is so important to sun-loving herps.
> 
> I read once that animals that consume exclusively whole prey items dont need to be able to do this as they obtain D3 in a ready-digestible form from the creature they're eating. I have no idea if that is true.


Yes - I have read that too. I am thinking in a sav's case they don't (or shouldn't) eat exclusively rodents - but a much more insect based diet.


----------



## zukomonitor

Razaiel said:


> You know, I'm not really, sure they may well keep them outdoors some of the time (considering their weather's probably a lot better than ours).
> 
> You're right about the science lesson (never my strong subject!) Did you see the pics of the lizards that had supposed suffered from the over-dose of UV? They say that when it was withdrawn most of them recovered. Like you say, so frustrating :bash: You try and do the best for your lizard but not sure what is really the best!
> 
> Yes, varanus.nl is a pretty good forum. I don't contribute a lot to it as they are very advanced there and have some pretty strong rules about posting and stuff. But I read a lot.


to be honest while searching (it was doing my head in about the poss eye damage and not knowing) i came across the large enclosure/zoo section and with the future plan to build atleast an 8x4x4 i thought this bit was relevent, the science bit and manufacturers lables etc and the ideas of geographical concentrations and animals activitys

it was alot to take in!!!!!!!!!! so i just thought id post the link before i forgot

lol but i will be going over this site and the other one mentioned above to try and make my mind up whether to remove or keep the uv in for my sav and when its time to replace what to look for in the new bulb

ill have alook at varanus - cheers


----------



## Razaiel

Johelian said:


> Forgot to mention, there is also a Yahoo group dedicated to this which is more active than the UVGuide (obviously!), I believe its called UVB Meter Owners.


Thanks for that, Jo - haven't been on a yahoo group for years. What type of UV bulbs do you use for your Tegus? They would be in a similar size enclosure to a sav.


----------



## zukomonitor

Razaiel said:


> Yes - I have read that too. I am thinking in a sav's case they don't (or shouldn't) eat exclusively rodents - but a much more insect based diet.


ive read that advice in many places, but its surprising how many people give more rodents - thats probable cause in alot of obese stats in savs

without googling myself is there a site where you can learn about specific local wildlife by area - the idea its something others can also look at including myself

knowledge is power :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Razaiel

Sorry, I don't know of any particular site.

My sav's a bit on the fat side I think as a result of me continuing to feed him rodents once a week when he decided it was brumating time. He's back out and dashing around now so hopefully it'll come off him.


----------



## zukomonitor

Razaiel said:


> Sorry, I don't know of any particular site.
> 
> My sav's a bit on the fat side I think as a result of me continuing to feed him rodents once a week when he decided it was brumating time. He's back out and dashing around now so hopefully it'll come off him.


lol

google here i come

im hoping to get my garden escape proof this summer (escape proof - yeah right!!) lol beady eyes more like, for that real sun and exercise i dont want to be one of the statistics lol


----------



## Razaiel

I'd like to build an enclosure like we had for our old beardie - she used to spend ages out in the sun. When mine was little I took him outside and he freaked. He might be better now he's an adult - some seem to like it outside and others don't. Mine's probably just a scaredy wimp :lol2:


----------



## Johelian

I have a ZooMed 10% tube in there I believe. He does get a lot of time outdoors during warmer days though! I did notice much brighter colouration on my chucks when using my MegaRay, but I suspect it may be more to do with the lumen or colour temperature of the bulb than UVB.


----------



## Razaiel

Oh cool, thanks, Jo. I've seen comments like color improvement before. I'm going to try and get mine out in the garden this year. First year he was a scaredy cat - but maybe now he's big he'll be better (he's three now).


----------



## zukomonitor

Razaiel said:


> I'd like to build an enclosure like we had for our old beardie - she used to spend ages out in the sun. When mine was little I took him outside and he freaked. He might be better now he's an adult - some seem to like it outside and others don't. Mine's probably just a scaredy wimp :lol2:


mine loves it when i take him outside, his tongue goes mad but after 15mins or so of sunning himself on my shoulder he tries to get down and have a wander only let him do it once as he is still small and ever so fast!!


----------



## zukomonitor

the enclosure thing, could just fence of part of the garden but worried about letting him go on the grass - parasites etc???, hes only bin down on the patio


----------



## zukomonitor

been trying to read the site between posts

and Razaiel it is scary stuff and im ever so tempted to go and turn my UV fluorescent off!!!

im going to request the reports to add to my reading material and see if it helps me decide

:bash::bash::bash:






isnt any one else curious about this????????


----------



## Johelian

I heard that the problems are confined to UV Compacts? or is that not the case anymore?


----------



## zukomonitor

Johelian said:


> I heard that the problems are confined to UV Compacts? or is that not the case anymore?


from quick reading then, the compacts are seeming to cause more worry
but the fluorescents too!!!

its not really the uvb being produced thats the prob its how the lamps create it - compacts being more concentrated is the difference

:crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## Johelian

Which fluorescent tubes is it? All I can see on UVGuide is that its compact lamps.


----------



## zukomonitor

Johelian said:


> Which fluorescent tubes is it? All I can see on UVGuide is that its compact lamps.


what i get is - the new more concentrated compacts have caused these unwanted effects to be noticed and that no intensive research was really done on flourescents but now its been noticed in the compacts they have investigated all uvb products from the major manufacturers.

and to see the results you have to download their report

but no problems have been recorded when using florescents lol

thats why for the moment im keeping my zoomed 10.0


----------



## fantapants

the key to getting the uv right is to research it. it is a big responsibility as the side effects can be very bad. I keep african torts and a beardy and they all require high uvb. I would never consider giving them a life with no uv at all as that is not really right in my eyes. Any uv can be detrimental to the animal, IF USED INCORRECTLY. but in most cases uv is beneficial and even vital to the creatures physical and mental wellbeing. we supplement high uv animals like beardys and african torts with D3 just to ensure that they recieve enough, but i have never been told to put nutrobal with every feed. i use it once week in the summer and twice a week in the winter. i also use pure calcium carbonate with every other feed to ensure the natural d3 has something to work with. My animals are all under powersun 160w lamps and these can be very scary for the un-initiated! the area infront of the lens can give off potentially fatal levels of uvb and can cause enermous problems. but at the right distances it will increase your animals appetite, breeding pattern, activity and colours. 

again, the key is to research your animal, its requirements and the most suitable method of delivering the requirements. so a tropical animal will become ill under a desert lamp with high uv outputs. And i feel its also important to point out that an awful lot of animals can SEE the uv spectrum. we cant, so assume they dont really need it. so for an naimal that can see uv, to live without it , i imagine would be like us watching life in just black and white.


----------



## zukomonitor

tinkerbruce said:


> the key to getting the uv right is to research it. it is a big responsibility as the side effects can be very bad. I keep african torts and a beardy and they all require high uvb. I would never consider giving them a life with no uv at all as that is not really right in my eyes. Any uv can be detrimental to the animal, IF USED INCORRECTLY. but in most cases uv is beneficial and even vital to the creatures physical and mental wellbeing. we supplement high uv animals like beardys and african torts with D3 just to ensure that they recieve enough, but i have never been told to put nutrobal with every feed. i use it once week in the summer and twice a week in the winter. i also use pure calcium carbonate with every other feed to ensure the natural d3 has something to work with. My animals are all under powersun 160w lamps and these can be very scary for the un-initiated! the area infront of the lens can give off potentially fatal levels of uvb and can cause enermous problems. but at the right distances it will increase your animals appetite, breeding pattern, activity and colours.
> 
> again, the key is to research your animal, its requirements and the most suitable method of delivering the requirements. so a tropical animal will become ill under a desert lamp with high uv outputs. And i feel its also important to point out that an awful lot of animals can SEE the uv spectrum. we cant, so assume they dont really need it. so for an naimal that can see uv, to live without it , i imagine would be like us watching life in just black and white.


well said, and that is my approach - it pays to research it was the MVB's that interested me as i want to try them - and as you say at the wrong distance can be very detrimental to the reps health

lots of people go off what the petshop say - some are good but others are just in it to make money :censor:

thats why i want this made a sticky so people have an easy link to read and educate themselves

Cheers tinkerbruce


----------



## captaincaveman

zukomonitor said:


> after hearing an experienced monitor keeper on this forum mention that providing his reptile with UVB made him abit nervous because of possible detrimental effects, i decide to update my lack of knowledge on the subject
> 
> this link - will help/ educate people on the UV debate by understanding it abit more lol
> 
> UV Guide UK - Ultraviolet Light for Reptiles - UVB reptile lighting on test
> 
> it is quite a read but worth it - if your armed with the knowledge to buy the correct product for your species needs, then that can only be a good a thing : victory:
> 
> perhaps a mod could make the link a sticky -
> 
> as more research is being done users can update their knowledge and/or check out products etc
> 
> 
> - go on, get reading :lol2:


 
to be honest the best person to pm is t-bo, i hate making decisions, as i'd just fill up pages with stickys:lol2:

Pm him and see what he says:no1:


Jay


----------



## zukomonitor

captaincaveman said:


> to be honest the best person to pm is t-bo, i hate making decisions, as i'd just fill up pages with stickys:lol2:
> 
> Pm him and see what he says:no1:
> 
> 
> Jay



:lol2:

okie doke cheers

Carl


----------



## Razaiel

To UV or not to UV ... that is the question - and it's doing my head in. The MVBs are what I am thinking of using - just one - either in the middle of my bank of 3 halogen floods - or up the far end where I have just one halogen flood which is used to light up the cool end rather than heat it. I just wish we had the climate where we could do this ... YouTube - An Argus Afternoon


----------



## zukomonitor

Razaiel said:


> To UV or not to UV ... that is the question - and it's doing my head in. The MVBs are what I am thinking of using - just one - either in the middle of my bank of 3 halogen floods - or up the far end where I have just one halogen flood which is used to light up the cool end rather than heat it. I just wish we had the climate where we could do this ... YouTube - An Argus Afternoon



that would be great! and the uv debate woulnt be a problem lol

but......................... 

let me know if you decide to try the MVB and also what you and maybe more importantly your sav thinks of it. lol

oh and that vid is great, as some one on there said - captive monitor heaven

: victory:


----------



## zukomonitor

just a bump for anyone who hasnt seen it: victory:

hoping the link to be made a sticky

Zuko


----------



## zukomonitor

any mods out there????????????????????????

t-bo hellllllloooooo


:lol2:


----------



## zukomonitor

another bump:no1:


----------



## zukomonitor

is this scaring people or is it not being taken seriously

ive only had one reply off a mod and nobody else seems to be interested

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Dextersdad

zukomonitor said:


> is this scaring people or is it not being taken seriously
> 
> ive only had one reply off a mod and nobody else seems to be interested
> 
> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


I'm interested fella and I decommissioned my UV in the Bosc Encloser today.


----------



## zukomonitor

Dextersdad said:


> I'm interested fella and I decommissioned my UV in the Bosc Encloser today.


hey there,

you had a good read???

mine is still on at the mo, but it is about 9months old. so it is little more than a fluorescent anyway lol

still researching and wondering my next move on the subject, just cant understand the lack of opinion or response

it would seem quite possibly a heated debate, yet i see no heat :lol2:

hey dextersdad - do you think its worth a sticky, so people can educate/decide for themselves???

Cheers 

Zuko


----------



## Razaiel

You'd get more heat on it on repticzone - they have very divided opinions over there - the majority of long-term keepers seeming to be against it. Actually some of the BD breeders have said they never used it for BDs either and they are (so they say) doing very well and breeding. 

I am going to try and persuade my carpenter friend to do me a monitor-run for this summer - used to have one for my BD but with monitor I;m worried he might dig and tunnel his way out (prob not that likely).

I wanted to sticky my So you want a Sav caresheet thingy - but I never even got a reply to that  Perhaps I asked the wrong mod ...


----------



## zukomonitor

Razaiel said:


> You'd get more heat on it on repticzone - they have very divided opinions over there - the majority of long-term keepers seeming to be against it. Actually some of the BD breeders have said they never used it for BDs either and they are (so they say) doing very well and breeding.
> 
> I am going to try and persuade my carpenter friend to do me a monitor-run for this summer - used to have one for my BD but with monitor I;m worried he might dig and tunnel his way out (prob not that likely).
> 
> I wanted to sticky my So you want a Sav caresheet thingy - but I never even got a reply to that  Perhaps I asked the wrong mod ...


thanks,

pm,ed :thumb:


----------



## jrf23

Thanks for the link! Really useful information!


----------



## zukomonitor

jrf23 said:


> Thanks for the link! Really useful information!


Glad to help : victory:


----------



## fenwoman

Razaiel said:


> Yes - that's me (not that I'd call myself experienced lol). Since keeping Sav I've been on a lot of monitor specific forums and read a lot of stuff - and keep on reading the stuff regarding the UV and some of it sounds scary enough to put me off. i.e. possible eye damage that could _only_ (apparently) have been caused by using uvb and also with keepers possibly over-supplementing by using them along with too much D3. resulting in overdosing. I've just been over to varanus.nl (specialist monitor forum) and used the search function to look up again over old posts on what they were saying on it over there and it all seems quite conflicting and confusing.
> 
> Many long term keepers that have been around a while (like FR of Goanna Ranch) have never touched a uvb in their monitors' lives - and they keep on breeding and on KS).
> 
> If it were just the fact of adding it if it did no harm but may do some good I would get it like a shot, but I'm very wary of doing something that wouldn't be good.
> 
> Incidentally, just went on the uv site linked and they were also mentioning possible eye damage.
> 
> So yeah, it seems to be one big question mark in a way and really frustrating not being entirely sure what to do for the best.


Presumably, some of the Yank and Aussie sites like goanna ranch can keep their breeding stock in large outside pens? If so, they wouldn't need UV light would they?
All animals need UV rays on their skin in order to absorb D3 and make calcium and strong bones. All diurnal animals that is, including humans.
The problem with the internet is that you get an overload of info, then start reading things into stuff and if you don't fully understand in the first place, you can get confused. I will shortly be getting my first lizard and will be providing UV lighting just as I do for my tortoise when he can't go outside.My lizard (chamaleon) will also have access to natural UV as I plan on building a portable viv' to hang in the tree by the back door on hot days. All animals need it and to not provide it just because you read something somewhere without even knowing the full story, like if the animals have access to outside, that's wrong.


----------



## jrf23

And it was a really big help too! I'm looking at setting up a cham viv and never considered what bad UV could do! Most people say just stick a UV tube on top of the flexi, but having read this, that seems like a supremely bad idea! Even being 8 inches away from the source could give 3 times the recommended amount of UV exposure in a normal tube! I think now, and after the recommendation of cham_keeper I'm going to go with a powersun bulb to provide a UVB source and general heat in the enlosure (yemen is a hot dry place after all). It'll be easy to adjust one of these bulbs and make sure that it is 18" above the highest accessible part of the viv to provide the right level of UVB compared to a tube!

Thanks for the link! I hope other people find it as useful as I did! Good job getting it sticky!


----------



## It's corny but..

I'll contionue to use UV as i'm not convinced that they are more harm than good for my sav - i live in a dull place and his viv is located in less than sunny place, with a ceramic for heat. I would never try the Compacts, and i'm even more concerned that the Osram Vitalux is being sold online with little information - it produces more UV than is ever seen in nature!!!!


----------



## jrf23

fenwoman said:


> All animals need UV rays on their skin in order to absorb D3 and make calcium and strong bones. All diurnal animals that is, including humans.


I completely agree, it's just getting the right levels which is the trouble!


----------



## Johelian

It's corny but.. said:


> I would never try the Compacts, and i'm even more concerned that the Osram Vitalux is being sold online with little information - it produces more UV than is ever seen in nature!!!!


Its a similar situation with the Megarays and other MVB bulbs (particularly the "zoo-bulbs) - hanging them at the wrong distance can result in far higher levels of UVB exposure that would be encountered on earth. These are best used in enormous enclosures; I believe ReptileUV wont even supply their highest-output bulbs unless you can prove that they will be used in massive zoo-like enclosures.


----------



## DeanThorpe

Crikey....you post a link to uvguide and ppl start talking about eye damage...
the bad tubes were/are the exo terra 10...which is why ive been advising against it for the last heck knows how many months since the reports were published...including exactly why...nothing to do with levels of uv but the dodgy wavelength the exo terra tens delivered it at.

Compacts were a problem, this time zoomed, although apparently sorted..i believe it was down to the wrong distance from rep being printed on the box rather than an actual fault with the compacts.

I cant believe someone has removed thier uv from thier boscs viv cos of this thread.

ANYWAYZ...


----------



## baden187

Well i dont know if this will be any use to anyone but I am friends with Frances Baines who is one of the ppl behind UV Guide.co.uk on this Tuesday am going to her house for an indepth disscussion regarding the testing results do's and dont's so to speak.....

Most reptile users will have UV lighting in thier Vivs etc.. with really no idea what they are really putting in there or what is the best brand to use, distances etc....

If there are any Questions you would like me to forward on to Frances plz PM I cant promise anything but she is very nice lady and wants to help where she can she will always put the reptile first : victory: as you can understand she is very busy thats why i will forward questions to her myself hopefully get the answers on Tuesday (Yes I will be taking notes :lol2

HTH

Baden


----------



## DeanThorpe

Can you have her confirm that the issues with eye problems from uv sources are due to incorect use [ie too close to the animal or animals eyes/line of sight ]or wavelength rather than, for instance them just being too strong?


----------



## baden187

Will do Dean but as asked can you plz put it in a PM as I dont want to miss any questions wanting to be asked which will happen if i got to scroll the thread in PM's it be much easier for me :2thumb:

Cheers M8


----------



## lola

I've just ordered a zoomed reptisun 10.0 which'll be fitted at the top of a 22" high viv for my beardie.

I was going to buy a reflector which it is said will increase the output from the tube by up to 100% - but now after reading this I'm concerned that I'll be overloading my beardie and that will do more harm than good.....??

I'm confused......................


----------



## Tehanu

A beardie in the wild would be exposed to higher levels of UV than that setup will give, on a daily basis  

Nothing to worry about, infact a mercury vapour lamp (higher output again) would be even better 

Don't worry!
Lotte***


----------



## strawberryfields

That link is a really good guide, and has been for years now. But I'm curious to know if she's going to do another one. I say this because I have been using Zilla bulbs from the desert 50 series for months now and they're ok. Before, however, I did come into contact with the company to ask (I was only curious to try them since my friend recommended me to). They said the phosphor lining was changed and they were putting out the new ones. So basically I'm sure everyone would agree that it would be great to have like an "update" study so we can all see which bulbs are ok now, and if any other new types are not.


----------



## mEOw

Razaiel said:


> To UV or not to UV ... that is the question - and it's doing my head in. The MVBs are what I am thinking of using - just one - either in the middle of my bank of 3 halogen floods - or up the far end where I have just one halogen flood which is used to light up the cool end rather than heat it. I just wish we had the climate where we could do this ... YouTube - An Argus Afternoon


I know someone that uses an mvbwith a sav, works well for them but it is in a room size enclosure.. 
I have had very good results with the arcadia tubes, prefer them over the others. Also used a lucky reptile bright sun metal halide for a while, was the best thing i have used yet, i was useing the 50watt jungle version in an arboreal viv, will be useing it again when i get a new bulb ordered. 
Owen


----------



## mEOw

strawberryfields said:


> That link is a really good guide, and has been for years now. But I'm curious to know if she's going to do another one. I say this because I have been using Zilla bulbs from the desert 50 series for months now and they're ok. Before, however, I did come into contact with the company to ask (I was only curious to try them since my friend recommended me to). They said the phosphor lining was changed and they were putting out the new ones. So basically I'm sure everyone would agree that it would be great to have like an "update" study so we can all see which bulbs are ok now, and if any other new types are not.


they have tested a lot of bulbs that arnt on the site yet, last i heard they were planning to remake the site with all the new info in 2010 but that might have changed, i have hastled them by e-mail on more than one occasion about different bulbs i was thinking of useing and always got some good info, always worth asking.. 
OWen


----------



## CobraGowron

Guys just a little worried about the UV light. Have you any tips for firstly it not damaging my eyes? Ye might say dont look directly at it but that is often easier said than done. 

I have had laser eye surgery done a few years back and concerned that having the uv light may cause some damage? Ive heard it has caused problems for humans before???

Its the exo-terra repti glo 14W 5.0!!!

Thanks.


----------



## Chrisuk33

*question on size*

is it ok to have a 30" inch uvb in a viv thats 46" inside?
bearded dragon btw

uvb will be at least 10.0


----------



## Chrisuk33

CobraGowron said:


> Guys just a little worried about the UV light. Have you any tips for firstly it not damaging my eyes? Ye might say dont look directly at it but that is often easier said than done.
> 
> I have had laser eye surgery done a few years back and concerned that having the uv light may cause some damage? Ive heard it has caused problems for humans before???
> 
> Its the exo-terra repti glo 14W 5.0!!!
> 
> Thanks.


well.. as ultra violet rays from the sun could damage sligly sensative eyes so could ultra violet tubes, id expect only if you stareing enough at it lol 

seriously though i have though if you have sesative eyes you might buy tinted specs to sheld the eyes.

if you see that tv show CSI and there doing a scan for body fluids thats usually lumeminol chemical but with a UV light, prolonged exposure can cause problems thts why most of the time they to will wear protection specs


----------



## leanne1990

*how long should uv lights be on for??*

i have a small european common lizard a vivaparras, im wandering if any one could give me some advice on the lighting, i use a uvb? light and a basking lamp. how long roughly a day should the lights be kept on for? xx


----------



## Ryukku

*Sunlight UV and Bulb*

Hi, Id like to ask which is the best uv source for Green Iguana.
Natural sunlight or uvb/uva?
If the iguana was placed outdoor and it has sufficient sunlight daily, would it still need uvb/uva bulb on them?


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Wow what a question!!

It totally depends on where you live and the strength of the natural light and what you are keeping the animal in!!!

I can assure you that even in high output solar areas like California they still use powerful lamps to supplement natural sunlight.

Let me know, I will try to help

John 





Ryukku said:


> Hi, Id like to ask which is the best uv source for Green Iguana.
> Natural sunlight or uvb/uva?
> If the iguana was placed outdoor and it has sufficient sunlight daily, would it still need uvb/uva bulb on them?


----------



## Ryukku

*Sunlight*

I live in Malaysia(asia), this place is all year summer. Temp between 26-35. 
I read some forum that stated no supplement bulb can totally replace
Natural sunlight, is that true?


----------



## kimbosreptileworld

yep its true, you can not beat natural unfiltered sunlight, theres no single bulb that comes close. 

You must think of reptile lighting as a process not a bulb. 

check this out from my website. 

Mega-Ray Ultraviolet | UVB | UVA | Reptile | lighting | Bulbs | Lamps | Sole UK Distributor

article: 
http://www.megaray.co.uk/downloads/aspects-of-light-and-reptile-immunity.pdf

Remember lighting is a Process not a Bulb !

Darren


----------



## Ryukku

*Sunlight*

Well if thats the case, why shd i bother to get those lights
when this country has sufficient natural sunlight?
Mmm... Does natural sunlight is all an iguana should have?
Or still need some benefits from supplement bulbs that sunlight couldnt provide?


----------



## Arcadiajohn

This is an un-answerable question!

Iggs have such an efficient method of protection from high level basking for long periods that you need to have long periods of high emmison for the lizard to start and complete the D3 cycle.

Cloud cover, leaf scatter patterns and whatever you keep it in will all effect how much it will assimilate.

If the index is High where you are, and the cloud cover is not an issue and the animal is safe to bask out of an enclosure or in a wide net enclosure it maybe safe.

But as in say without knowing exactly the index where you are and for how long each day I cannot advise.

A bit more native research will be needed from you I feel

John


----------



## Ryukku

Understood.
The UV index in Kuala Lumpur is about 9.0-12.0 between
12pm-4pm according to this site.
UV Index | Today's Hourly UV

It says this index is consider (Very High to Extreme)
Say i put them under this index 2hrs daily.


----------



## Tainman

zukomonitor said:


> , i decide to update my lack of knowledge on the subject
> UV Guide UK - Ultraviolet Light for Reptiles - UVB reptile lighting on test
> 
> it is quite a read but worth it -
> - go on, get reading :lol2:


So I did..... well actually I already had read a lot of it. Problem is that it appears to be referring mainly to reprtiles other than snakes. Having visited the the uvguide.co.uk website directly and read what they had to say about snakes, I am even more in the dark than ever (pardon the pun). 

We have successfully managed to avoid killing our cornsnake since aquiring him in April 2011 at a year old. We decided to take him to the vet this week for a check up and because the temperature had dropped for a couple of days due to a faulty heatmat. 

The vet, who keeps snakes himself, started to tell us about the set up we should be looking to upgrade to, in order to give ideal living conditions for our cornsnake. He talked about the UV lighting requirements and mentioned reading the caresheets online. Now strangely enough, we had read at least 5 or 6 caresheets and not one of them had talked about special lighting, indeed at least two of them had specifically stated that no special lighting was required for cornsnakes. 

When the vet eventually examined our guy, we were expecting him to tell us dire things but instead he reassured us. Apparently he's the right weight, shape and size for his age and his scales are in good condition and he's healthy. So we are now even more confused than ever about what we should be doing; the uvguide.co.uk article has confused the issue further by saying that snakes are not fully understood with respect to UV lighting, and that different types of snake seem to have different UV absorbtion requirements. 

Can anybody please help out this poor ol' ignorant pet owner and put me on the right track in respect of lighting in general and specifically UV.

Thanks. - first posting BTW so apologies if its too long! :blush:


----------



## Arcadiajohn

Hi,

Snakes are reptiles! All reptiles firstly are tetrachromatic, this simply means that they use UVA in the visual field. It "activates" natural vision. Humans can see 1million colours birds and reptiles 100 million colours. This firstly will aid a captive reptile with feeding and reducing stress levels. I have even read reports of UVA having a positive effect on anti stress hormones.

All reptiles have the ability to use UVB to start and complete the D3 cycle.

The old fashioned thinking was that snakes obtain all the D3 they require from the livers of the prey source. Unfortunately we simply cannot be sure of the quality of these mass farmed rodents.

D3 is still only one of around a hundred changes in the body of a reptile. It is frustrating that we only really focus on D3.

I guess the rule we should live by is." if there is anyway whatsoever no matter how small that a reptile could have exposure to natural sunlight in the wild, it can only be of benefit if provided in the right way in captivity" jcs 2011.

So a big area of research, but alot of good people are doing this vital research on snakes as we speak.

Please feel free to ask further questions if required

John







Tainman said:


> So I did..... well actually I already had read a lot of it. Problem is that it appears to be referring mainly to reprtiles other than snakes. Having visited the the uvguide.co.uk website directly and read what they had to say about snakes, I am even more in the dark than ever (pardon the pun).
> 
> We have successfully managed to avoid killing our cornsnake since aquiring him in April 2011 at a year old. We decided to take him to the vet this week for a check up and because the temperature had dropped for a couple of days due to a faulty heatmat.
> 
> The vet, who keeps snakes himself, started to tell us about the set up we should be looking to upgrade to, in order to give ideal living conditions for our cornsnake. He talked about the UV lighting requirements and mentioned reading the caresheets online. Now strangely enough, we had read at least 5 or 6 caresheets and not one of them had talked about special lighting, indeed at least two of them had specifically stated that no special lighting was required for cornsnakes.
> 
> When the vet eventually examined our guy, we were expecting him to tell us dire things but instead he reassured us. Apparently he's the right weight, shape and size for his age and his scales are in good condition and he's healthy. So we are now even more confused than ever about what we should be doing; the uvguide.co.uk article has confused the issue further by saying that snakes are not fully understood with respect to UV lighting, and that different types of snake seem to have different UV absorbtion requirements.
> 
> Can anybody please help out this poor ol' ignorant pet owner and put me on the right track in respect of lighting in general and specifically UV.
> 
> Thanks. - first posting BTW so apologies if its too long! :blush:


----------



## Tainman

Thanks John,

That has clarified it a bit. I will look into getting at least some level of UV for him in the new year. Hopefully the christmas prices will have come down a bit by then. 

Martin


----------

